# Confession: Very Annoyed



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

O.K. Even though I would like to be the perfect parent to my kids & dogs, I am no where close. I'm "good enough" I suppose. I most often fall short in the patience department. Right now, I have no patience for Pumpkin's fear of the "baby gate" in one of the kitchen's door way. This gate has been there since her arrival at 8.5 wks. A couple of months ago, one of my 3 kids was swinging/leaning on the gate, and it came crashing down. That is what started the fear. Once the gate was back up like P is used too, all was well as long as there was no excessive closing/slamming of the metal gate. There have been a few times where the gate has needed adjusting, and P runs and hides under our bed shaking. The gate has never toppled on her or fallen next to her. Fast fwd to yesterday when I decided I wanted to take the gate down and clean the door molding where the contact points rest against the wood. Well...just the sight of the gate on its side unglued P! She ran under our bed shaking, and I had to drag her out by the collar. We have resorted back to the clicker/treats just for fwd movement towards the gated door way (she is not afraid of the other gated door way using the same type of baby gate). Progress is made with the clicker; however, I have to confess that the "issue" annoys me to no end  Really?? Pumpkin runs with reckless abandon through the woods, is completely bird crazy, covered with scars from her lack of fear outdoors, but...she is afraid of the baby gate. I/we do not yell at her, spend time using positive reinforcement/association, but I'm sure she senses my annoyance. I'm not really looking for advice but just, selfishly, hoping I'm not the only one lacking empathy at certain times. Tonight was just particularly chaotic, and I had no patience for Pumpkin, a warrior, acting like nervous Nelly :-[ I'm just having a moment where empathy, knowledge, breed temperament etc. means nothing. Suck it up, Pumpkin! Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I think if all were honest, we could all share similar stories of frustration. I'm sure your little Pumpkin forgives you......


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Vizsla's do get scared of the weirdest things. I was enjoying a beer the other day & when it was empty I blew across the lip of it, making a low whistle sound - just once. My V wouldn't come near that side of the room for the rest of the day. She was really afraid too. Luckily it passed & she was back to normal the next day.

Perhaps you should try a new baby gate - one that looks totally different & smells different. If it doesn't work, just take it back to the store. (don't take the tags off until you are sure) Or you could try throwing a sheet over it & totally covering it.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Ya know we have the same issues with ours. The step ladder....the garbage can...strangers....my gosh the list goes on. He kills me! I just ignore him...dont want to "give" him a reason to be afraid by telling him its ok EVERY TIME he gets scared. He is the biggest scaredy cat i know! I'm beginning to wonder if its a V thing....his breeding....or something else. None of my other dogs are afraid AT ALL! My V is the biggest Weinie i know!! Lol : 

In a nutshell im sympathizing with you and what your going through with your Pumpkin.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We just purchased that Firsttrax Port-A-Crate from Amazon for traveling and visiting relatives. We set it up in the house for Axel to try out and get used to it, however he refuses to go inside, he's terrified of it for some reason, tried putting treats inside and he is just slowly puts his nose inside then runs away like a freak. Not sure what the big deal is as he loves his other crate that he sleeps in at home. Just acting like a baby... like the other comments, Vizsla's just get weirded out for the silliest things.


----------

